# Killing Bamboo !



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

What's a good way to get rid of bamboo ? Dig it up, soil sterilizer, herbicide ??

Any good methods or chems out there ?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Since I've seen bamboo lift sidewalks fairly easy, even after being mostly dug, my guess is they must come completely out.
More of an explanation http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Bamboo


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen people cut it pretty low to the ground and then use some kind of brushable liquid to brush on the the stems and it supposedly would get into the roots and kill the plants only.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

To kill all vegetation in walkways, driveways and other areas where you don’t want any living thing to grow again, mix two cups ordinary table salt with one gallon of white vinegar. Do this in a container that is larger than one gallon capacity so you have room for the salt. Apply the lid and shake to dissolve the salt. Salt dissolves more quickly in vinegar than in water, but it takes a bit of doing. It may not completely dissolve, but that’s okay. Add 1 teaspoon of liquid dishwashing soap. Pour into an ordinary garden sprayer. Apply to weeds or grass on a dry, sunny day to areas you don’t want to see vegetation of any kind in the future.

_________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bamboo is a grass

_________________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spray it with Roundup Poison Ivy Killer. Tops and bottoms of leaves. Come back 2 weeks later and spray it again.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you gotta do way more than just spray twice..that ain't going to kill it:no:

one way i found to be pretty effective is to cut it between the nodes and pour roundup directly in the opening,you need to apply it quickly as the membrane in the nodes harden fast and will block absorption of the chemical


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> you gotta do way more than just spray twice..that ain't going to kill it:no:
> 
> one way i found to be pretty effective is to cut it between the nodes and pour roundup directly in the opening,you need to apply it quickly as the membrane in the nodes harden fast and will block absorption of the chemical


Good to hear from you, Tom!


Maybe the bamboo up here isn't as tough as yours...

Regular Roundup definitely won't do it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Definitely a "googlable youtubable" question. From what I just read, I'd cut it down and cover the stumps to block all sunlight on the remains until it's dead...otherwise it's bulletproof.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Definitely a "googlable youtubable" question. From what I just read, I'd cut it down and cover the stumps to block all sunlight on the remains until it's dead...otherwise it's bulletproof.


They have underground rhizomes, or some such thing. You could cover the whole thing, and it will pop up somewhere you didn't cover. That's why you have to poison it to get rid of it totally. From there, it's a question of how best to poison it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

hdavis said:


> They have underground rhizomes, or some such thing. You could cover the whole thing, and it will pop up somewhere you didn't cover. That's why you have to poison it to get rid of it totally. From there, it's a question of how best to poison it.


Oops, slight oversight on my part.....cover the whole area, not just the stumps.

We have the same problem with bermuda grass and rhizomes. Sometimes I want to nuke it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Oops, slight oversight on my part.....cover the whole area, not just the stumps.
> 
> We have the same problem with bermuda grass and rhizomes. Sometimes I want to nuke it.


It will pop up 30' away, maybe further. I don't see it as a viable solution.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

hdavis said:


> It will pop up 30' away, maybe further. I don't see it as a viable solution.


:nuke: !


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The only way I have gotten rid of bamboo is to dig it out completely and haul it away.

I have seen it grow up through asphalt, grow under block retaining walls, the plant is tenacious.

I was on a site a few years ago, the builder paid a tree guy to get rid of the bamboo stand on the property. He cut it all down and treated the "stumps" with strait round-up concentrate, he brushed it on with a paint brush.

A few months later, they paid me to dig it out, as it was coming back with a vengeance.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

pandas


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

There are at least 20 species of bamboo commonly used in landscaping. These bamboos are divided into two groups. One group spreads rapidly underground and is the most difficult to control and eradicate. The other group is a 'clumping bamboo' and grows outward slowly and is the easiest to kill. 

Can you find the name of the bamboo? 

The article below sounds like a tried and true way to kill bamboo. 

 
1
*Cut the bamboo down to soil level and wait for new shoots to grow back.* Before you spray new bamboo leaves, make sure that you either cut or mow it down and then allow it to regrow. It sounds weird, but you need to let new bamboo grow. Bamboo herbicide won't be effective if the canes of the bamboo are well-developed. 


Bamboo is stringy but not very hard. A "lopper", which looks like a scissors with huge handles and a little jaw, cuts it much better than a saw. 
Cut the bamboo down in late winter so that you can be applying to herbicide on the new growth in late spring or early summer.


now read the rest of the steps. http://www.wikihow.com/Kill-Bamboo


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a serious problem with Japanese Knotweed. Looks like bamboo, I thought it was but it's the type that spreads underground. It busted three 4x4 treated fence posts. Glyphosate is recommended by the state and it killed off most of it. Three years later I occasionally pull some out but it's less and less.


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

*knotweed*

here is an article: http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/node/965


The first step is to cut an existing stand to the ground, being careful to remove all the woody stems, which become sharp-pointed stubs when they're cut. If done in the winter, the stems are dead and pose no threat to sprout. If you want to attempt cutting it during the growing season, when the plant has green shoots, remove all the cut vegetation and bag or burn it. It's definitely not suitable for composting, which has been responsible for inadvertently spreading it to new areas.

Next, cover the area with one or more very heavy plastic tarps or landscape fabrics. Double check first to be sure there are no leftover pointed stubs to puncture the tarps. Take care to extend the tarps at least 10 feet beyond the cleared area and to overlap the tarps by at least a foot. Weight the edges and overlaps securely with rocks or other weights. Knotweed rhizomes are aggressive growers and will seek out gaps or edges even at some distance. If you do this step in the fall, you can be sure it's done in time to thwart the new spring stalks. If you don't want to look at the tarp all winter, you can cover it with bark mulch. Be careful along stream banks as high winter water will dislodge the tarps and send them downstream.


----------

